# Diferencia entre transformador y autotransformador



## elmen (Ago 28, 2007)

quisiera saber cual es la diferencia entre un transformador y un auto transformador que ventajas tiene autotransformador del  del otro, tengo uno que saque del regulador de voltaje de pc  lo puedo usar para elevar voltaje


----------



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA (Ago 28, 2007)

La ventaja es que el autotrans. tiene menos alambre ya que no cuenta con un primario definido. La desventaja es que no se encuntra ahislado eléctricamente de la red por lo que lo hace medio peligroso a la hora de utilizar el circuito que utilice. para el caso si lo podés uzar para elevar la tensión, se puede con los recaudos necesarios y por supuesto averiguando bién antes. José L.


----------



## lobito (Jul 3, 2009)

Si me permiten reavivo este tema por no hacer otro nuevo para una pregunta tan simple...
¿Podría utilizar un autotransformador de 220V a 110V para alimentar un amplificador de audio de bastante potencia, que se alimente con unos 120 VCC? Es solo una cuestión que me he planteado.
Gracias por la respuesta de antemano.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 3, 2009)

aqui puedes aclarar tus dudas.

http://www.express-transformadorrmers.co.uk/faq.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2009)

lobito dijo:
			
		

> Si me permiten reavivo este tema por no hacer otro nuevo para una pregunta tan simple...
> ¿Podría utilizar un autotransformador de 220V a 110V para alimentar un amplificador de audio de bastante potencia, que se alimente con unos 120 VCC? Es solo una cuestión que me he planteado.
> Gracias por la respuesta de antemano.



*No:* Porque tu equipo quedaría conectado (Chasis) a la linea de 220VCA con el inherente peligro físico hacia las personas u otros equipos.

Ademas necesitas un transformador de 120VCA de salida pero con punto medio o sea 60-0-60VCA, esto para la mayoría de los amplificador


----------



## lobito (Jul 4, 2009)

Pues vaya chasco... Esque ví por internet algun anuncio de autotransformadores por 4 duros... y pensé en el ahorro que me podría conllevar eso. Pero era demasiado bonito para ser verdad...  
Gracias a todos por aclarar mis dudas!


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hola.

Consulta, tengo un autotransformador que me gustaría usar para construir una fuente regulada de poder de 13.8 volt, para ser usado en un radiotransmisor.

 El autotransformador que conseguí tiene 4 terminales, si conecto la primera toma y la ultima a la red de 220 Volt, en los dos terminales centrales obtengo 16 volt.
¿ Que tan factible es usar este para en esta aplicación ?  Por lo menos ninguno de los cables que van directamente a los 220 V quedaría directamente en uso, aunque se que internamente corresponden al mismo bobinado.

Les adjunto una imagen.
El cable blanco que se ve, entrega 24 volt, pero por su sección, no creo que mas de unos 4 amperes.

Se agradece cualquier información.

Gracias.


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 5, 2009)

Por el cable azul y blanco conecto los 220 Volt,y el el cable negro y cafe obtengo 16.5 Volt.

Seria peligroso utilizar este autotransformador para una fuente regulada de 13.8V ?

Saludos y GRACIAS


----------



## AZ81 (Jul 26, 2009)

Como han comentado antes el autotransformador, esta conectado directamente a la red electrica por lo tanto si los equipos que uses no estan aislados galvanicamente de la red, estas a potencial de red con el consiguiente peligro de ELECTROCUCION, si no aislas todas las partes del circuito para no tocar ninguna parte que te pueda dar descarga o sacudida electrica. Así que cualquier dispositivo que le enchufes también puede estropearse si tienes fallo en la fuente de alimentación por entrada directa de los 120 o 220 V de la red, a no ser que el componente que que haya entre la fuente de alimentación y el dispositivo que utilices se corte (un fusible) y aún así no te aseguro que no haya podido producir un daño en el dispositivo.
Saludos Antonio.


----------



## zener4x4 (Jul 26, 2009)

Si, todo eso lo  entedi muy bien y es bastante logico, pero si te fijas,en el transformador de la foto, el devanado tiene 4 tomas,solo  la primera y ultima van a la red electrica,
Las sos centrales, no seria comun a estas, aunque corresponden al mismo devanado, por lo cual ninguna de las salidas del transformador esta directa a la entrada de la red electrica.

Ese es mi consulta, creo que al tener este tipo de salidas no seria tan peligroso su utilizacion, que opinan.


----------



## AZ81 (Jul 26, 2009)

Creo que no entendistes bien mi post, es todo un mismo devanado que esta  a la red electrica, saques 220 o 1V, para que que estes aislado tiene que estar separado galvanicamente de ella, y eso quiere decir que tiene que ser otro devanado que no este conectado a este fisicamente aunque esten juntos los dos. Por poderlo hacer lo puedes hacer, pero lo que te he querido decir es que tienes que tomar las maximas precauciones, porque cualquier fallo en el bobinado como es solo uno, estas a potencial de red, así que aislalo lo maximo posible, botones que no sean metalicos, si el chasis es metalico la carcasa o caja que le pongas que sea de plastico o madera, fusible en la entrada de red y fusible en la toma que hagas la aplicación y fusible en la salida de corriente, nunca estan de más.
Antonio.


----------



## zener4x4 (Ago 2, 2009)

Hola AZ81
Entiendo bien que todas las salidas provienen de la misma bobina, que no es lo mismo que un transformador con 2 inducidos separados.

Y estoy plenamente de acuerdo en la utilidad de fusibles por todos lados, veo que el peligro no esta en la utilización del transformador, si no mas bien en si se produce el fallo de este, ya que seria fácil que quedara una de la salidas directamente conectadas al la red.

Otra consulta, este mismo transformador, que es de buen tamaño, tiene otra salida, de un bobinado totalmente separado en la foto se ven,  son 2 cables blancos pero de no muy buena sección estos entregan un  24 volt, pero no se que corriente máxima puedo exigirles, estaba pensando usarlo en una fuente de poder ya que el transformadorr es bien grande, pero no se cono determinar cuanta corriente pueda sacar de este otro devanado, ¿alguna idea como determinarlo?
De antemano, muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## snoophi (Jun 21, 2011)

hola a todos los compañeros del foro soy nuevo en esto pero no en la electronica.
bueno mi punto es que he estado estudiando un poco el comportamiento de los autotransformadores y creo que si se puede implementar para la construccion de un amplificador de sonido pero la unica duda que tengo es que la corriente que se va a inducir sera la misma en el comun y en el serie??????


----------

